# Update: Black Tank Plumbing



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Since it was about 95 and really humid yesterday I'd thought I'd tackle redoing my black tank plumbing







. This is the topic I started about the whole issue last week so I won't re-explain the whole thing.

On hurricaneplumbers advice I had opened the valves to let things dry out. When I cut it open there were just a few drips so it wasn't too bad.

Here's the plumbing on the black tank before;










Grey tank before;










Black tank with the new elbow and fernco fitting;










Grey with new reducer, elbow and fernco fitting;










Drain assembly before I installed it;










Drain assembly installed;










I used the fernco fittings so If the plumbing ever gets wiped out by road debris or something I can get it apart. It will also make maintenance on the grey tank valve easier. I just loosen the fitting and the whole lower drain assembly slips right out.

The original plumbing to the grey tank was 3 inch but I felt reducing it to 2 inch would not create any problems. I reused the old valve location for the grey tank. The black tank valve is now down by the outlet on the side of the trailer. My main concern was getting the black tank plumbing as restriction free as possible.

I had to reroute the lp line that came across the trailer in that area, a double elbow did the trick and I was able to reconnect the copper lines with no problem










I'm hoping this is going to do the trick, if not I've got a really slick new plumbing setup









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Mike








So when do want to come to Pa. to do mine









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

update us after the test dump.
Watch those rubber fittings for dry rot in the future.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good point, will watch the fittings. May get out next weekend, we'll see.

Mike


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Great Job Mike,

Could you please send me a parts list for the mod? I like the looks of your mod







, looks like it will make dumping better







.

I have had dumping problems for 2 years now







, to the point of possibly trading my TT







.

I am also going to add a water faucet in the bath room that is connected to an outside water supply for flushing the BW Tank with a wand.

Happy Clamping and God Bless

Joel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Great mod and even better pics









Can't wait to hear your next dump report







Now that just does not sound right,









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nicely done Mike!

I have been lucky, in that that is one area of my Outback that has - so far - been problem free!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm with PDX_Doug on this one. So far, I've had no issues with the black tank. Followed the information on this forum about using water softeners and "things" just slide on out...


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job







, get busy filling it up and see how she works....

Kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks great. It was so hot and humid sat. , you get double credit from me on the mod. Were you home or at the shop?

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

John,

I did it at home. I was in the sun until late morning and then I was in the shade for the afternoon. When I started at about 8:30 it was already 87, by the middle of the afternoon it was well into the 90's.

At least I wasn't shopping like you were









How was the weekend?

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice looking mod Mike. I'd like to say I wish I was there with you, but Lake George was just too nice. Let us know how the test dump goes.

Tim


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Great looking plumbing Mike, please let us know how it works. This black tank not empting the way it should is driving me crazy. If I'm at dumpstation on a Sunday I can't take all the time I need, the people behind me are going nuts. I dont know what people without a hookup at home do.
Is this a problem with the 21RS only or do other models have this problem also, just curious?

Mitch


----------

